# mazanita driftwood for sale



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i got a new piece that i really don't like in my fish tank. 
they are $25 a piece.
let me know
and i have one more that's not pictured since my camera broke....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice pieces would look good in a tank with micro sword and angels.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks joe.
i just don't like it in my tank


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

What are the approximate dimensions? Nice pieces


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'd say they average 20" x 12" 16"


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if I had a bigger tank. if you still have them at the end of the month let me know.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

probably will joey. i'll let you know~


----------

